# do I need to tack down track?



## blindndead (Jan 30, 2013)

once I have the foam board on my table top and leave the track is it a good idea to tack down with a piece of wire or glue? I am using kato N scale track for this project? There are holes ports on the track itself but they don't protrude all the way through.any help would be much appreciated thank you.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I would tack or glue it down. If you want to change it easily use rubber cement. It is not a strong bond so it can be removed easily but will hold the track in place fairly well.
If you intend to move the board for storage rubber cement is not strong enough but if the board sets in the same place or remain horizontal it is fine. Don


----------



## blindndead (Jan 30, 2013)

As I will be using glue to a foam pad will the cement eat the foam? Thanks Don!


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I do not think so but I would test it. Rubber cement is similar to silicone but it never gets real hard. Of course you can also tack it down. I did this with screws on my N scale. I had to drill holes in the track to do this. Don


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Anything containing a petroleum product will eat into the foam and not provide a adhesion. Check for the label to ensure no petroleum products are used.


----------



## keitaro (May 1, 2013)

depends on the look you want.

i ballasted all my track, painful memories of when my son burnt out a switch.

It involved water waiting water waiting and more water. eventually i could clear out alot of the ballasts wash it and re-use it.

But yeah i would stick down track some how. A small spot of (indoor) pva on each piece should hold it steady just fine. If the layout is always stationary.


----------

